# Mixing wax's



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys .. just a bit curious .. i have 2 waxybox wax's soon to be 3 all in 15ml in size .. i was thinking of melting them and joining them all into one. Is this possible?


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

It is possible, but it's very hard to say what the effect will be.
If one wax relies on a certain solvent, but another on something different, the total amount of solvent could be to low. Besides, when you melt the wax a little bit evaporates, usually not a positive thing.
You can even get that certain things don't mix well, and separate when cooling.

So, yes it is possible, and it might work fine. But it could also be a fail.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

was just thinking of trying it out .. don't care if its a fail as the wax's are just sitting so worthwhile trying to make something out of nothing


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Johnny_B said:


> was just thinking of trying it out .. don't care if its a fail as the wax's are just sitting so worthwhile trying to make something out of nothing


Could probably get a few quid for them as people are willing to buy them


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

danwel said:


> Could probably get a few quid for them as people are willing to buy them


Me being on of those people....

I wouldn't say it doomed to fail, but if melting and blending was this easy, more people would do it.
If you decide to try it out, please post the results. It's always interesting to see how these things work out.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

supervinnie40 said:


> Me being on of those people....
> 
> I wouldn't say it doomed to fail, but if melting and blending was this easy, more people would do it.
> If you decide to try it out, please post the results. It's always interesting to see how these things work out.


You were the person i was thining of mae when i said it:thumb::wave:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

ive blended a few together before now and all gone well but i tended to keep to certain brands like mixing different dodo juices that i had small amounts left but they probably all used the same solvents ect , if you dont mind losing them if the worst happens then id say give it a go , its good fun


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

danwel said:


> You were the person i was thining of mae when i said it:thumb::wave:


:thumb: thanks for the subtle hint


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Was more lf a curious thing to see how it turns out thinking of giving it ago .. I would probably sell them but i dontbhave a subscription so cant sell on here unfortunitly


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Johnny_B said:


> Was more lf a curious thing to see how it turns out thinking of giving it ago .. I would probably sell them but i dontbhave a subscription so cant sell on here unfortunitly


No subscription needed on the Dodo forum:thumb: But Vinnie is your man as i know he's looking for some to play with


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

I asked waxy box the same question here is the reply I got. 

Hi Iain

Remelting the waxes is a big no no. Wax contains solvents which will evaporate quickly when heated (very toxic) so all you will be left with is a wax base which is as solid as a rock!

Regards

Richard

So I was just going to mash them together in a bigger pot without remelting them and see what I get that way not losing any of the wax properties I hope.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

took the plunge and melted 4 waxybox samples i had .. currently drying .. its took on the colour of the desirable


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I melted 6 together and the result wasn't bad at all, very oily and the result weren't bad at all when applied


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

i just did it out of pure bordum and they where not being used .. ill try post a picture


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Heres it here .. sorry if its massive


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

Next time you've got any waxybox things lying around you could sell them to me 

But I'm curious to see how this turns out to be. You might be onto something .


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Supervinnie ... i dont have a membership to sell on here so i just cracked the bap and used them .. going to post a video of beads on a cd .. not great quality mind u tho


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Some tests


----------



## supervinnie40 (Jul 22, 2012)

That's not to bad. Considering you melt them and put them together.
There are a lot of ingredients in that mix, some oils evaporated by the heating, perhaps some wax got oxidized (if you heated it up to high). all things that can ruin wax.
But considering the concoction, it doesn't look to bad .


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

The content of solvent in a wax will influence the curing time.
So by losing solvent due to melting the wax, the curing time will get shorter and usually the wax will get harder.
Besides that, each wax will be a well balanced composite of different products (oils, waxes, etc.).
By mixing different waxes together, the balance will be gone.
The mixture will never be as good, as each wax on his own.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

supervinnie40 said:


> Next time you've got any waxybox things lying around you could sell them to me
> 
> But I'm curious to see how this turns out to be. You might be onto something .


I have a good few waxes.

3 from this months alone. 
2 from last. 
I think 1 from each month before.

9 I think in total lol


----------

